# Importing Left hand drive car from USA to Australia



## abanerd

Hello 
We are unable to decide what should we do with our car. Its a 2009 Toyota Prius. If anybody can suggest the pros and cons, limitation, registration issues etc for this car that would be great!!!

Does anyone know which department to contact in Australia for more information?

Thanks


----------



## Wanderer

abanerd said:


> Hello
> We are unable to decide what should we do with our car. Its a 2009 Toyota Prius. If anybody can suggest the pros and cons, limitation, registration issues etc for this car that would be great!!!
> 
> Does anyone know which department to contact in Australia for more information?
> 
> Thanks


It can be an expensive exercise, importing a motor vehicle having detail , and then you may be up for the changeover to RHD depending on what state you are going to register in.
You'll find links to the various state transport departments in Apply for a Driver's Licence
There could also be additional costs in having the vehicle brought to comliance with Australian Design Rules for there can be variations between countries.

One thing to bear in mind is that Australia gets a lot of very low mileage Japanese cars imported here, Imports - Japanese - 27 websites listed listing many companies and Toyota Prius - Japan car import and Japanese used cars exports [ tradecarview ] might help in getting an idea of what the cost could be.
You might also want to have a look at what a 10-15 YO classy motorhome over there is and cost to import for decent ones here sell for big dollars and might be good business to sell the Prius and bring a motorhome then get a prius brought over from Japan.
Latest all electric kid on the block having been brought here on trial is the Mitsubishi Miev - Welcome to Tomorrow - i-MiEV - Mitsubishi Australia


----------

